# Voyager scale?



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm just realizing, because it only just now came up in conversation, that I have no idea what scale the Fantastic Voyage voyager is supposed to be.

Anybody have aclue?

And don't say 1:1


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...party pooper...:hat:


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

I thought it's 1/60 scale like the Aurora Spindrift. Are the figures the same size?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's much smaller than the Spindrift. Its somewhere around 1/90 scale +/- . The figures are about like HO (1/87) or the old Revell 1/96 figures from their missile kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Could it be 1/72? The figures don't look quiiiite small enough to be HO.


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello John

Yesterday after having seen your tread , I compared one of the male figure against a HO preiser figure (The Voyager fig. is a very small bit shorter)and I arrive at the same conclusion as DJNIcK66; They are around +/- 1/90 . If you want a comparison pic, I can do it and send it to you......

Gaétan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

John P said:


> Could it be 1/72? The figures don't look quiiiite small enough to be HO.


They are way smaller than true 1/72 figures.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Cool, let's call it HO then.
Thanks gang!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> They are way smaller than true 1/72 figures.


Could they be 1/72 scale midgets?


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

1/96 according to Thomas Graham's Aurora Model kits.alexander


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Bill Bruegman's AURORA HISTORY AND PRICE GUIDE also lists it as being 1/96 scale.

- GJS


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Okeee, 1/96 it is!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah John the Thomas Graham Aurora Model Guide concurs with what the Batman said ...1/96 :thumbsup:
Mcdee
OOPS...Sorry falcon49xxx...er what he said...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hmmm, I think its really somewhere between 1/95 and 1/97.:woohoo:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

scotpens said:


> Could they be 1/72 scale midgets?


Well the funny thing with figures is you are never sure what is in the box. Airfix now sells their old 1/76 or OO scale figures as 1/72 as that is a much more popular scale. So even though the box says 1/72 the figures are much smaller. But then some of the old Airfix sets were giants. So the 1/76 British paratroopers are as tall as 1/72 figures. Airfix also lost the mold to their own British infantry, so they now sell the Esci figures as their own, and Esci's are true 1/72. Esci had some 1/72 8th Army that were more like 1/50 scale... true giants.


----------

